# Coluracetam, a gem for anxiety/depression?



## AstralBody (Feb 11, 2014)

I've been including this in my morning stack along with a few others. The effects are subtle at first, but gradually increase with higher dosage. Coluracetam works by increasing the brain's ability to produce acetylcholine, one of the brain's most important neurotransmitters, vital for memory and cognitive ability. It was originally developed as a nootropic supplement for those battling with depression and anxiety, but has other implications as well. Coluracetam is the only known choline uptake enhancer to currently exist and has been used in clinical studies on those with severe depression and anxiety disorders.

"Clinical trials that have been conducted have brought attention to the potential of Coluracetam in treating both major depressive and anxiety disorders. Not only this, but many patients that have seen little or no benefits from using other types of anti-depressants, found Coluracetam to be particularly effective. Around 36% of participants experienced significant improvements when assessed on severity of depression, whilst others also suggested the supplement is responsible for an array of additional benefits including reduced stress and anxiety, as well as feelings of contentment and well-being" (smartdrugs.co.uk)

I've only had a few days to test it out, but so far, things are looking promising. I didn't notice any effects until about 20-25mg. I decided to document the effects and post them on here for anyone who's interested. Here is one of my log entries for around 20-25mg of just Coluracetam:

I feel like there is a slight weight taken off my shoulders. I feel thoughtful and engaged, like I am more lively and refreshed. It's hard to describe, but I feel smoother, like it lifts my spirits a little. There is a slight calming, anxiolytic effect, and I feel like maybe my thoughts are more on point, and I'm more creative. Also, images look a bit sharper and clearer. Effects lasted about 4-6 hours before tapering off.

I will be updating my progress if anyone's interested, and posting a log of my experiences with Coluracetam.

Articles/Sources:

http://www.smartdrugs.co.uk/coluracetam.html
http://pubchem.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/summary/summary.cgi?cid=214346


----------



## Billius (Aug 7, 2012)

Noticed any weird but faint psychedelic effects(like noopept can have)? I saw this stuff on ebay recently, i'd give it a go if the price were right which it isn't.


----------



## AstralBody (Feb 11, 2014)

I'd say the visual effects are on par with Noopept, (enhanced color and clarity,) and it adds a certain beauty and depth to things, almost nostalgic, especially outside in nature. I'm not sure if I'd call it psychedelic though. 

New Mind is selling 0.3 grams for around $13, and a gram is just under $30. I know Nootropics Depot and New Star Nootropics are selling it too, for around the same price. Be careful buying from eBay, you never know what you're getting. Be sure to go with a reputable company, preferably one who does third party testing.


----------



## Billius (Aug 7, 2012)

I'm in australia and it's way too expensive to justify trying at the moment($45 a gram). I'm going to call out your ebay naysaying too, the same could be said for any online sale. I've always got what I expected from reputable ebay sellers.


----------



## dopamineimeandope (Dec 6, 2013)

Hi Astralbody, I'd love to get an update from you. What worked and didn't work for you, and what are you currently on? This would help me a great deal, thank you!


----------

